

The shape shifting future of the mobile phone - ericb
http://www.ted.com/talks/fabian_hemmert_the_shape_shifting_future_of_the_mobile_phone.html

======
ericb
This video was interesting, but also seems relevant in relation to the other
story about Ubuntu getting physical, which shows a web-cam based UI
interaction paradigm.

